# Buongiorno!



## Stylus88 (3 Gennaio 2019)

Buongiorno a tutti! Vi leggo da molto tempo ma non mi ero ancora iscritto!

Milanista dall'anno della mia nascita, la mia prima partita dal vivo, causa padre interista :-D è stata un inter-juventus del campionato 1994-95 (che gran defilé di bidoni in campo ). Ho visitato vari stadi nel mondo ma per atmosfera, fascino e imponenza niente è paragonabile a San Siro che resta il mio stadio preferito: ogni volta che mi ci avvicino è un vero colpo alla mascella per quanto rimango a bocca aperta per la sua maestosità! Troppo piccolo per ammirare il Milan di Sacchi (di cui ho cercato di recuperare con quante più videocassette possibili) sono invece innamorato del Milan di Ancelotti, una delle squadre più belle della storia, sia per armonia in campo sia per la loro capacità di essere famiglia fuori  (che è ciò contraddistingue e sempre contraddistinguerà il nostro Milan da qualsiasi altra squadra forte!), ho esultato e goduto per la finale di Manchester più della Coppa del Mondo, più di Atene. Nel cassetto tengo ho solo tre maglie, che sono più o meno quelle dei miei idoli: Boban, Gattuso e Maldini!

Nonostante il lungo momento di digiuno da vittorie, che probabilmente durerà ancora un po' a causa degli infami paletti del calcio moderno sono molto positivo e ottimista: se guardiamo indietro e guardiamo ad oggi, abbiamo passato i momenti dei Constant, i Birsa gli Armero i Zaccardo e gli Honda. Abbiamo una squadra migliore e abbiamo una garanzia di amore al timone come Maldini. Facciamoci coraggio, teniamo duro pensando che il peggio è alle spalle e...siamo stati tutti protagonisti vivi e vegeti ed esultanti fino a poco tempo fa di gioie che gli altri mai avranno per tutta la vita


----------



## 7vinte (3 Gennaio 2019)

Stylus88 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno a tutti! Vi leggo da molto tempo ma non mi ero ancora iscritto!
> 
> Milanista dall'anno della mia nascita, la mia prima partita dal vivo, causa padre interista :-D è stata un inter-juventus del campionato 1994-95 (che gran defilé di bidoni in campo ). Ho visitato vari stadi nel mondo ma per atmosfera, fascino e imponenza niente è paragonabile a San Siro che resta il mio stadio preferito: ogni volta che mi ci avvicino è un vero colpo alla mascella per quanto rimango a bocca aperta per la sua maestosità! Troppo piccolo per ammirare il Milan di Sacchi (di cui ho cercato di recuperare con quante più videocassette possibili) sono invece innamorato del Milan di Ancelotti, una delle squadre più belle della storia, sia per armonia in campo sia per la loro capacità di essere famiglia fuori  (che è ciò contraddistingue e sempre contraddistinguerà il nostro Milan da qualsiasi altra squadra forte!), ho esultato e goduto per la finale di Manchester più della Coppa del Mondo, più di Atene. Nel cassetto tengo ho solo tre maglie, che sono più o meno quelle dei miei idoli: Boban, Gattuso e Maldini!
> 
> Nonostante il lungo momento di digiuno da vittorie, che probabilmente durerà ancora un po' a causa degli infami paletti del calcio moderno sono molto positivo e ottimista: se guardiamo indietro e guardiamo ad oggi, abbiamo passato i momenti dei Constant, i Birsa gli Armero i Zaccardo e gli Honda. Abbiamo una squadra migliore e abbiamo una garanzia di amore al timone come Maldini. Facciamoci coraggio, teniamo duro pensando che il peggio è alle spalle e...siamo stati tutti protagonisti vivi e vegeti ed esultanti fino a poco tempo fa di gioie che gli altri mai avranno per tutta la vita



Benvenuto, già ti stimo per questo post!!


----------



## Stylus88 (3 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Benvenuto, già ti stimo per questo post!!



Grazie!

Ne approfitto anche per ringraziare gli amministratori del sito, sia per avermi aiutato nel risolvere un problemino con l'iscrizione sia per la capacità di tenere comunque così viva e nutrita una community basata su un forum: per esperienza personale so che non è cosa facile da fare nel 2019, con la presenza massiccia dei social network.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Gennaio 2019)

Stylus88 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno a tutti! Vi leggo da molto tempo ma non mi ero ancora iscritto!
> 
> Milanista dall'anno della mia nascita, la mia prima partita dal vivo, causa padre interista :-D è stata un inter-juventus del campionato 1994-95 (che gran defilé di bidoni in campo ). Ho visitato vari stadi nel mondo ma per atmosfera, fascino e imponenza niente è paragonabile a San Siro che resta il mio stadio preferito: ogni volta che mi ci avvicino è un vero colpo alla mascella per quanto rimango a bocca aperta per la sua maestosità! Troppo piccolo per ammirare il Milan di Sacchi (di cui ho cercato di recuperare con quante più videocassette possibili) sono invece innamorato del Milan di Ancelotti, una delle squadre più belle della storia, sia per armonia in campo sia per la loro capacità di essere famiglia fuori  (che è ciò contraddistingue e sempre contraddistinguerà il nostro Milan da qualsiasi altra squadra forte!), ho esultato e goduto per la finale di Manchester più della Coppa del Mondo, più di Atene. Nel cassetto tengo ho solo tre maglie, che sono più o meno quelle dei miei idoli: Boban, Gattuso e Maldini!
> 
> Nonostante il lungo momento di digiuno da vittorie, che probabilmente durerà ancora un po' a causa degli infami paletti del calcio moderno sono molto positivo e ottimista: se guardiamo indietro e guardiamo ad oggi, abbiamo passato i momenti dei Constant, i Birsa gli Armero i Zaccardo e gli Honda. Abbiamo una squadra migliore e abbiamo una garanzia di amore al timone come Maldini. Facciamoci coraggio, teniamo duro pensando che il peggio è alle spalle e...siamo stati tutti protagonisti vivi e vegeti ed esultanti fino a poco tempo fa di gioie che gli altri mai avranno per tutta la vita



Buongiorno a te, e buon anno.
Mi fa piacere che sei entrato, abbiamo bisogno di gente positiva, aldilà dei punti vista che possono essere ovviamente differenti. I tuoi valori sembrano quelli di un vero Milanista. Per me niente può superare l'apoteosi della conquista dell'intercontinentale nel 2007 contro il Boca, dove il Milan divento' ufficialmente la squadra più forte del mondo. Ma impossibile non citare qualsiasi altra vittoria, sono ben vive nella mia mente anche quella che dici te di Manchester, la finale con l'atletico di Medellin nell'89 e gol al 119' di Chicco Evani, la finale di Atene contro il Liverpool. Speriamo di rivivere quei momenti un giorno.


----------

